# 2012 (IRS) Brute wheels (Stock) on a 07', will they fit (not rub)?



## MY07BRUTE (May 24, 2011)

I know they are the same Bolt pattern, my concern in the offset with them now being a staggered width.

I'm hearing that the rears are 6.5" off set and the front it 5", and the rear rims are 12x7.5" and the fronts are 12x6"

I want to put a set on my 07' but can't have the rim/tires and closer to the gas talk (26x12 BigHorns are wide! and close to the tank as is).

Anybody have any input or help on this?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

With 12" wide tires, any 4+3 wheel will give you plenty of room from the tank. Might even get away with 5+3s. My 4+3 Douglas wheels give me almost 2" between the tank and my 26x12s and still keep me at 50" wide back there.Any stock wheel new or old isn't going to give you enough offset to run 12" wide tires.


----------



## MY07BRUTE (May 24, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> With 12" wide tires, any 4+3 wheel will give you plenty of room from the tank. Might even get away with 5+3s. My 4+3 Douglas wheels give me almost 2" between the tank and my 26x12s and still keep me at 50" wide back there.Any stock wheel new or old isn't going to give you enough offset to run 12" wide tires.


Thanks for the reply, I am currently running the stock 07' Alum. rims and I can only get the tire to rub the tank guard a little with another person on the back and a big bump.

I really like the look of the 2012 rims and for the price they can't be beat (only 8lbs I herd) and worse case I can get 1-1.5 spacers if they are that close I guess.

I also just found out they may only work on the 08+ Brutes with the Centering Tabs (they don't appear to use tapered lugs) so I may be back to aftermarket rims.


----------



## kdixer (Apr 14, 2010)

Anyone know where to get hubcentric spacers to use with the 2012 brute wheels?


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

kdixer said:


> Anyone know where to get hubcentric spacers to use with the 2012 brute wheels?


check motosport they might have them.....i used bing and they were top on the list


----------



## MY07BRUTE (May 24, 2011)

It as been confirmed, 12' use flat lugs and are hub centric rims.

They would only work on the 08-12 machines that use the tabs/hubcentric rims, us 05-07 use tapered lugs to center the rims....back to some XL2's I guess...little black powder coating and they should look just fine on my Brute.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Does any company make spacers that use tapered nuts to center to the hub, but mount to hub centered wheels? Doesn't seem like it would be hard to make them... I know there are spacers that adapt 2 different bolt patterns...


Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

my 1" spacers came with tapered nuts to attach them to the wheel hub(if i recall right), then my wheels came with tapered nuts..


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

*worried*

So now I am worried. I have an 06 and I just got a set of take offs from a 2012 for cheap. I run spacers on the front and rears. What will happen because they are not hub centric. I didn't know this was going to be an issue. I love the way the new rims look on my bike(much better than the old stock ones). I have tappered lug nuts from my old wheels. Would it help or can I use them on the new rims

Sorry for the hijack I just didn't want to start a new thread about this.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

movingman said:


> So now I am worried. I have an 06 and I just got a set of take offs from a 2012 for cheap. I run spacers on the front and rears. What will happen because they are not hub centric. I didn't know this was going to be an issue. I love the way the new rims look on my bike(much better than the old stock ones). I have tappered lug nuts from my old wheels. Would it help or can I use them on the new rims
> 
> Sorry for the hijack I just didn't want to start a new thread about this.


The real problem is they won't center. The tapered lugs of the old ones do that and the centering tabs do it for the new ones. You could get an adaptor spacer that uses the tapered lugs to mount, then the tabs to mount the wheel...or you might have a machinest cut in tapered lug holes on the new wheels...although I am not sure its designed for that type of load.


----------



## kdixer (Apr 14, 2010)

Anyone ever used Tusk brand spacers? They look like they might be hub-centric but I have been unable to confirm this.


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

*Would this work*

Would this fix work. These are Tusk rear aluminum 30mm:

Made from lightweight 6061 T-6 aluminum for superior strength and performance.
Each wheel spacer is either 30mm (1 1/8") thick, or 45mm (1 3/4") thick.
Simple installation. Does not require removing stock studs.
Sold in a pair.


----------



## kdixer (Apr 14, 2010)

movingman said:


> Would this fix work. These are Tusk rear aluminum 30mm:
> 
> Made from lightweight 6061 T-6 aluminum for superior strength and performance.
> Each wheel spacer is either 30mm (1 1/8") thick, or 45mm (1 3/4") thick.
> ...


They do not list any that will fit a newer 750. They will only fit the 05 style hub without the centering tabs.


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

The problem I am having with mine is that I do not have centering tabs on my hub or spacer. My current spacers use tappered lug nuts. It says it works with an 05. I don't think the hub is any different on an 06. 
I cannot tell from this picture if the lug nuts that would connect to my hub are tappered or not. 
What are the guys that have 08 and newer brutes using for spacers?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

on the 08's-10's (and maybe 11's too)

You can always grind off the tabs, and use rims & tapered lugs from any other year.


----------



## MY07BRUTE (May 24, 2011)

yes, you can go backwards from 08-11(12) by grinding off the tabs and using rims that are lug centered.

The problem is, us 05-07 really like the new (12) wheels and can't easily swap to them.

Which really sucks!!!!


----------

